# May try to breed Varanus rudicollis soon



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

How do I sex them? Should I go with 1.1, 1.2+, some other combination? Is my current enclosure (see here) big enough? How do I condition them? What temperature do I incubate the eggs at? Anything else I should know?

-PK


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I will be happy to mail you some serious info on this species, including copies of my personal records from some of my breedings and some others...PM me...


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

If sucessful please email me im interested in the info and i kinda want a pair. My email= "[email protected]


----------

